# Caber for Prolactin



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aight bro's I dont think this question has been asked, nor answered on this site, and I am curios.

Is Caber Necessary without the sign of high prolactin?? I have it on hand, I dont mind just running it with my NPP cycle, but is there any reason not to run it?? Is there any negatives to lowering prolactin to much?? HELP A PLAYA OUT!


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 10, 2012)

How about you guys post up some of your experiences with caber. The side effects you've noticed while running it.

Parkinson's treatment medication.
Reading that always makes me go 0.O

Good thread.

Those that don't know .... You will want this on hand when running 19nors (deca,npp,tren,etc) to deal with prolactin sides. Just an fyi.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice addition Superman, I like the way you think. Lets dooo this!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 10, 2012)

If you keep your E down you shouldn't have any prolactin issues. Only way to really tell is regular bloodwork. BUT believe me, you don't want to wait to run it til you get prolactin sides. I've had everything from water weird looking baby batter to nipple leakage. Haven't had ED but I've experienced less then full erections. As you know I'm running stane AND caber this cycle due to running npp so much higher then test, actually just a little over 3x's higher then test. I don't want to fuck around on this one and risk it so I'm running stane ED and caber E3D. I haven't noticed ANY negative sides from the caber so far. Actually the only side I've noticed is the day I take it an the day after I'm horny as shit. If that's the only side I get from it then I'll run the shit every 19nor cycle from now on just to be safe.


----------



## DADAWG (Sep 11, 2012)

im not saying that no person ever gets gyno or that no person ever has prolactin issues but the younger crowd on this board doesnt realize that stuff for prolactin issues like cabe has only been readily available for a few years and it wasnt many years before that when letro/aromasin/arimidex became readily available. people cycled for many many years without them and did just fine.
a large part of the gyno issues you read on these boards is pure internet hysteria, i get guys who do their 1st injection and swear by the next day they have gyno , the same goes for orals . im not bullshitting , i actually get pms and email like this on a fairly regular basis. these guys read about gyno and panic sets in so they poke , prod , pull on , etc. their nipples constantly trying to check for gyno and then their nipple gets swollen and sore from pulling on the damn thing so much and they swear they have gyno. 
caber/letro/aromasin/etc. are a blessing for those who need them but they are widely abused and used to drive estrogen levels to zero instead of just to control estrogen .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> im not saying that no person ever gets gyno or that no person ever has prolactin issues but the younger crowd on this board doesnt realize that stuff for prolactin issues like cabe has only been readily available for a few years and it wasnt many years before that when letro/aromasin/arimidex became readily available. people cycled for many many years without them and did just fine.
> a large part of the gyno issues you read on these boards is pure internet hysteria, i get guys who do their 1st injection and swear by the next day they have gyno , the same goes for orals . im not bullshitting , i actually get pms and email like this on a fairly regular basis. these guys read about gyno and panic sets in so they poke , prod , pull on , etc. their nipples constantly trying to check for gyno and then their nipple gets swollen and sore from pulling on the damn thing so much and they swear they have gyno.
> caber/letro/aromasin/etc. are a blessing for those who need them but they are widely abused and used to drive estrogen levels to zero instead of just to control estrogen .



Agreed... Seems like the more threads there are on deca dick, the more deca dick there is!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 11, 2012)

I think it was bullseye who said he uses caber no matter what on a cycle of a 19 nor and then for pct extends his use, because the rebound can be a bitch, once u stop caber, 

I know back in the day i believe vitamn b6 was used by the old school lifters for prolactin and or gyno? 

Dont quote me as i may be off from what bullseye said but it was along those lines....

An the b6 ive read a few times...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've used b6 to no avail.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 11, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I've used b6 to no avail.



Sorry to hear man, 
Yeah ive heard mixed results but that goes with everything


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 11, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> im not saying that no person ever gets gyno or that no person ever has prolactin issues but the younger crowd on this board doesnt realize that stuff for prolactin issues like cabe has only been readily available for a few years and it wasnt many years before that when letro/aromasin/arimidex became readily available. people cycled for many many years without them and did just fine.
> a large part of the gyno issues you read on these boards is pure internet hysteria, i get guys who do their 1st injection and swear by the next day they have gyno , the same goes for orals . im not bullshitting , i actually get pms and email like this on a fairly regular basis. these guys read about gyno and panic sets in so they poke , prod , pull on , etc. their nipples constantly trying to check for gyno and then their nipple gets swollen and sore from pulling on the damn thing so much and they swear they have gyno.
> caber/letro/aromasin/etc. are a blessing for those who need them but they are widely abused and used to drive estrogen levels to zero instead of just to control estrogen .



Well we're a more sensitive age group with emotions and feelings so we convert estro easier then you hard hearted old timers.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 11, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> im not saying that no person ever gets gyno or that no person ever has prolactin issues but the younger crowd on this board doesnt realize that stuff for prolactin issues like cabe has only been readily available for a few years and it wasnt many years before that when letro/aromasin/arimidex became readily available. people cycled for many many years without them and did just fine.
> a large part of the gyno issues you read on these boards is pure internet hysteria, i get guys who do their 1st injection and swear by the next day they have gyno , the same goes for orals . im not bullshitting , i actually get pms and email like this on a fairly regular basis. these guys read about gyno and panic sets in so they poke , prod , pull on , etc. their nipples constantly trying to check for gyno and then their nipple gets swollen and sore from pulling on the damn thing so much and they swear they have gyno.
> caber/letro/aromasin/etc. are a blessing for those who need them but they are widely abused and used to drive estrogen levels to zero instead of just to control estrogen .



So your saying that the normal dose of Caber is possibly to much?? Im just trying to figure out if Im all good to run it at .5mg 2 times a week.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 11, 2012)

You're good at that dose bro. If it was prami I'd say dont take it unless you have to because that shit will make you sick. I'm using MP's caber btw so I know it's legit, and have zero sides. Dawgs talking more about the noobs that do thier first shot of test E and the next day they have itchy nips and must have high E and an onset of gyno. Believe me, where he comes from he sees fuckers saying that shit every fucking day lol


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 11, 2012)

Cabergoline can make you feel like crap. It can give you a headache and make your stomach burn. If you decide to use it make sure you don't over do it. 0.5mg once a week should be sufficient enough to help control your prolactin issues.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 11, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Cabergoline can make you feel like crap. It can give you a headache and make your stomach burn. If you decide to use it make sure you don't over do it. 0.5mg once a week should be sufficient enough to help control your prolactin issues.


I didnt have any issues after the first hour or so, just got my sinuses a little stuffy for a little, besides that my peepee felt great  So Ill stick to the twice a week .5mg protocol.


----------



## Jada (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice thread hockey! Quick ? What two days r u takin caber?


----------



## DADAWG (Sep 11, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Well we're a more sensitive age group with emotions and feelings so we convert estro easier then you hard hearted old timers.



thats mister hard hearted old timer to you )


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 11, 2012)

It gives me a headache after about 5 or 6 hours. I find it best to take it 3 hours before bed.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 11, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> im not saying that no person ever gets gyno or that no person ever has prolactin issues but the younger crowd on this board doesnt realize that stuff for prolactin issues like cabe has only been readily available for a few years and it wasnt many years before that when letro/aromasin/arimidex became readily available. people cycled for many many years without them and did just fine.
> a large part of the gyno issues you read on these boards is pure internet hysteria, i get guys who do their 1st injection and swear by the next day they have gyno , the same goes for orals . im not bullshitting , i actually get pms and email like this on a fairly regular basis. these guys read about gyno and panic sets in so they poke , prod , pull on , etc. their nipples constantly trying to check for gyno and then their nipple gets swollen and sore from pulling on the damn thing so much and they swear they have gyno.
> caber/letro/aromasin/etc. are a blessing for those who need them but they are widely abused and used to drive estrogen levels to zero instead of just to control estrogen .




LOL.... well said brother....


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

What is Cabergoline?
>CABERGOLINE (Dostinex) – Caber is a very potent Dopamine Agonist. It acts on dopamine receptors in the hypothalamus to suppress prolactin production in the pituitary gland. It is used for Hyperprolactinemia. (elevated levels of prolactin in blood) It is also used in treatment of Parkinsons Disease. Now Ill get deeper into what the hell all that means a little further on.

>Half Life = 63-69 Hours. So I recommend to take Caber every third day. That’s at the far end of the range of its half life. Though this is what the dosing is for patients and studies that have been done and it works just fine. If you’re a stickler for dosing everything correctly I would obviously dose it every 2 and ½ days.

>Taking your dose of Caber before bed. (with or without food) will minimize your experience of sides.

- Documented Sides– (bad sides) Fatigue, nausea, dizziness, vertigo, headache, slightly abnormal vision, hot flashes. Now before you get all scared and think oh I cant take this. These sides were mostly reported when taking higher doses (1g+ a week) then we will be taking for our cycles . Also Caber has been found in some instances to increase the affects of Depression Medication. Word to the wise for those members using said meds.
-Other Sides- (good sides) I have not come across any scientific studies documenting them but many users have reported are…Increased Sex Drive, Stronger Erections, More Powerful Orgasms, Taking Less Time to Achieve A Full Erection after Ejactulation. And I will attest to the fact that those sides do happen. I have experienced all the “good sides” first hand. Also I have not experienced any of the “bad sides” ever.
There are even ppl who have been taking Caber only for the specific reason of the sexual sides. Now I of course do not condone this and would only recommend using Caber in conjuction with an AAS cycle .

-Another big thing I have heard members cry about as a reason not to take Caber, is that it has been found to cause Heart Valve Damage. This is true but as I stated earlier, only at a lot higher doses (3mg/per day!!) then we will be using. So stop whining.

-If for some reason you are prone to sides for any and everything, reducing your dose, while continuing the Caber will improve the severity of the sides. So basically if you experience a slight amount of sides at any given dose. Lower your dose until the sides fade but don’t stop using the caber! I would prefer some of the lesser sides of Caber to those of Tren and Deca any day.

How much Caber to use and when?
I prefer to use Caber while running any 19-Nor. (tren, deca) They affect the thyroid by lowering it (hypothyroidism) which causes the body to release more prolactin in the blood stream. (note- an overactive thyroid can cause elevated prolactin levels also) Prolactin at high levels has the affect of lowering sex drive and causing erectile dysfunction. We call it deca and fina dick. And from first hand experience, deca dick is not fun!! Tren is also a Progestin, it bonds to the receptor of the female sex hormone Progesterone. Which is responsible for preparing the body for milk production. I.E. By raising prolactin. So in order to avoid all that. Its best to run Caber from the very beginning of the cycle. I even prefer to run it into PCT for an extra boost.

STARTING DOSE – Beginning dose of Caber for use on cycle would be .25mg taken twice a week. For a total of .50 mg a week. Notice the point in front of the 25. Its not 25mg!! Its .25mg
This dose is usually enough for an 8 week Tren cycle. If your prone to sides, running deca/tren E, or just running the Tren A longer. Then take the .50 mg/per week for 4 weeks and then bump it up another .25mg a week. For a total of .75mg per week. If sides from the gear are very bad, you can even bump it up to a total of 1mg a week. You can continue to up your dose (only if your experiencing sides from Tren/Deca) of the Caber every 4 weeks until you have reached a maximum dose of 1mg twice a week or 2mg per week. But there is no reason to go no where near that high. If your still experiencing sides at 1mg/per week then your Caber is bunk or there is more serious underlying causes at work.
I was taking .5mg/p/w of Caber during a cycle with high doses of Tren. I actually didn’t have any fina dick problems but I did start Lactating! Yes my nipples were leaking. (its called Galactorrhea = lactation in the absence of nursing) lol So then I bumped up my dose to .50mg at 2 times a week (1mg/week) and the milk juice went away within a week. Other then that, I have had no problems and nothing but good experiences while taking Caber.

Now to give you an idea of the doses that are being taken by Parkinsons Disease and other Patients,
• Parkinson's disease: Monotherapy: Initial dose should be 0.5 mg daily. The usual maintenance dose is 2 to 4 mg daily. Combination therapy: Usually 2 to 6 mg daily.
• Tumors of the pituitary gland and other hyperprolactinemic conditions: Initially 0.5 mg per week, slowly titrated to 4.5 mg per week, if necessary.
• Note – Caber is not approved in the U.S. for the treatment of Parkinsons.
You can see why they would experience the sides that I stated above. Since we are no where near those doses, we should not experience any sides other then the “good ones.”

Caber for PCT – Basically the same dosing as during cycle. I would go with a good dose of .50per/week to 1mg per/week. You are not taking the Caber during PCT for its affects on Prolactin because the use of it during cycle will negate any of the prolactin affects. I use caber during PCT to help with the lowered sex drive and slight decrease in the strength of your erections. It will give a little bump to your sex drive and give you slightly more powerful erections. During PCT while many experience depression and such, knowing that you can still get it nice and hard when you want is always a plus in my book. Since Caber is also known for helping prevent gyno . Theres another reason to use it during PCT. I run Caber during every PCT and have found that it does help a great deal.

A lot of ppl put off adding Caber to their cycles because of the price and availability of it. But if you have access to and can afford it. I highly recommend Caber as an addition to your cycle and PCT. 

I found this on another site and liked the read so thought I would share.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Nice thread hockey! Quick ? What two days r u takin caber?


Wed. Evening, and sunday evenings.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> It gives me a headache after about 5 or 6 hours. I find it best to take it 3 hours before bed.



Thats what Im thinking, it def made me drowsy as well, Im actually pumped to take it tonight and get to bed early.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great Info, you answered all my question, Im going to stick with the.5 twice a week for now, if any bad sides arise Ill prolly switch to every 2 and 1/2 or E3D. Love you G, you daaa mannn!!


gfunky said:


> What is Cabergoline?
> >CABERGOLINE (Dostinex) – Caber is a very potent Dopamine Agonist. It acts on dopamine receptors in the hypothalamus to suppress prolactin production in the pituitary gland. It is used for Hyperprolactinemia. (elevated levels of prolactin in blood) It is also used in treatment of Parkinsons Disease. Now Ill get deeper into what the hell all that means a little further on.
> 
> >Half Life = 63-69 Hours. So I recommend to take Caber every third day. That’s at the far end of the range of its half life. Though this is what the dosing is for patients and studies that have been done and it works just fine. If you’re a stickler for dosing everything correctly I would obviously dose it every 2 and ½ days.
> ...


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Great Info, you answered all my question, Im going to stick with the.5 twice a week for now, if any bad sides arise Ill prolly switch to every 2 and 1/2 or E3D. Love you G, you daaa mannn!!



I had to break my caber out last night after the PP refused to do work......  Middle of the night boing!!   I love some caber.  I am only 15 days in so you never know when or what sides will effect you!  I am going with .5 E3D and see how that works since I actually got a prolactin side....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 13, 2012)

also guys watch for sides of prolactin after your last pin of esp deca,i had to stay on caber for 6 weeks after,my pp's water plumbing was messed up lol,


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> also guys watch for sides of prolactin after your last pin of esp deca,i had to stay on caber for 6 weeks after,my pp's water plumbing was messed up lol,



This is why i like closing dEca cycles with npp for the lase 3 weeks at least.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 16, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> This is why i like closing dEca cycles with npp for the lase 3 weeks at least.



very good point!!!! never thought of that


----------

